# Studying the Belgic Confession.



## Ianterrell (Sep 2, 2004)

Are there any good study guides or commentaries on the Belgic Confession?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 2, 2004)

I am not sure what is in print. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 2, 2004)

[quote:5f5d58f004="webmaster"]I am not sure what is in print. I'll keep my eyes open.[/quote:5f5d58f004]

Wow. If Matt can't name one off the top of his head... then that DEFINITELY means there is no such book!
Matt... there's another writing assignment for you!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 2, 2004)

Try this:

http://spindleworks.com/library/bouwman/notes.htm


----------



## Ianterrell (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Matt.


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Sep 7, 2004)

Personally, I have read a few books on the Belgic, and one stand in the fore: Everything in Christ by Clarence Stam. It's available through Premier Publishing, and I have a few extra copies, I could even send you one.


----------

